# Help with Soundbar setup



## MortenJordan (May 4, 2013)

Hi all,

First off im a novice when it comes to setting up audio equipment so excuse my ignorance. I recently bought a Panasonic SC-HTB20 soundbar system to try and increase the sound quality when we watch movies and play games. I tried to set it up myself but im stuck and cant figure out how to get this set up. Here are the devices we have besides the soundbar:

- Insignia NS-L42Q-10A TV (not ARC capable)
- Playstation 3
- XBOX 360
- Apple TV

Here are some images of the inputs / outputs on the TV and soundbar








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]

I would really appreciate it if anyone can give me some hints and/or advice as to how i can get this setup

Morten


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

I see no images posted in your opening post. 

Since your TV is not ARC compatible, try using a toslink cable to the soundbar in parallel with the HDMI cable. 

As for inputs it looks like you are going to need a toslink switch (selector) and a hdmi switch on one of your inputs since this budget oriented soundbar has only one hdmi and two optical (toslink) inputs. This is going to add about $75 to your purchase. Personally, I would consider returning this soundbar and spending an extra $100, maybe $200 on a better unit with more capability and better sound.




For others trying to help, here is a copy of the owners manual.
http://service.us.panasonic.com/OPERMANPDF/SCHTB20_QSG.PDF


----------

